# Body suit without DTD? Please read inside.



## Flarveon (Mar 8, 2010)

So my family are against furries and I have no one to help me with a Duct tape dummy, any ideas on how I can still get a fullsuit without one?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 8, 2010)

I take it the issue is you only have yourself to work with when making a dummy. My suggestion would be to try the half dtd approach. It is where you only ducktape half your body. Then the person making the suit can use that half as a mirror for the other side.

This is something that someone can do with only their own two hands.


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Mar 8, 2010)

Always get a generic jumpsuit pattern and tailor it to what you need. This is how I started. DTDs are really only if you want it to be completely form fitting.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Mar 9, 2010)

One suiter took a set of footy pajamas that fit him and used those as a pattern to make a full suit.


----------



## Beetlecat (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you making it or buying it? If you're making it then a dtd is very handy but not required. You can size things by simply putting them on yourself. Or you can make it yourself. Start at the legs and cut it off as you go

If buying it you'll have to find a maker who does not require a DTD. If it's just for a basic non-tailored bodysuit, many are willing to work from measurements alone.


----------



## Flarveon (Mar 10, 2010)

Beetlecat said:


> Are you making it or buying it? If you're making it then a dtd is very handy but not required. You can size things by simply putting them on yourself. Or you can make it yourself. Start at the legs and cut it off as you go
> 
> If buying it you'll have to find a maker who does not require a DTD. If it's just for a basic non-tailored bodysuit, many are willing to work from measurements alone.



I'm buying one from Furrocity (Keryu) and they're taking measurements  Thankyou very much for the input though Beetlecat!


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Mar 13, 2010)

just take measurements around your waist, legs, thighs, chest and arms. Then go off a modified jumpsuit pattern.


----------

